# Supplements safe to take post ET



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi

During my treatment I have been taking the following supplements - I am having ET tomorrow and want to check that none of them are contraindicated post transfer or if any are especially beneficial:

Spirulina
L'arginine
Selenium
PABA
Grape Seed Extract (OPC)
Baby Asprin

I have been taking a B-vit complex and zinc also but know that they will be fine to continue

Thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Natasha,

Sorry not to reply before now; couldn't get on line at weekend. Hope that ET went well and embies are snuggling in nicely   

Supplements are ok to take although most of them are used in run up to treatment to 'improve' quality of eggs/lining for fertilization and implantation. In theory you shouldn't need to take them post treatment as the body will support the embryo's/foetus as it develops (assuming you eat a healthy diet). Most important thing to take is folic acid, which I'm assuming you are doing. There are some studies supporting the use of aspirin post ET and up to 12 weeks of pregnancy however this should not routinely be used beyond first trimester.

Hope this helps?
Maz x


----------

